# Motorhome parking in Hunstanton



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello all

does anyone know iff the motorhome car park is still open at Hunstanton I went in the winter months and it was closed so had to park elsewhere

John


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi John,

If you mean the same area as the coach park, opposite Tescos, then yes it is. I parked there about 3 weeks ago, and several MH's parked up opposite the coaches. I cannot comment about overnighting though.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

we were in Hunstanton a few weeks ago and vans were parked in the allocated parking area. This was on a Sunday.
Mashy


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Many thanks for your replys so it looks like a day out on Saturday with the grandchildren


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

Dixi said:


> Many thanks for your replys so it looks like a day out on Saturday with the grandchildren


The road from the town along the cliff top towards Old Hunstanton has no parking 10pm to 8am. Wide expanse of grass alonside road. So we got there at 7.55am and parked for the day. Good walking access to the town and beach. Does fill up quickly though. We were staying at CCC Sandringham.


----------

